# [2008] What happened to the Pet Friendly Timeshare Thread?



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Admin Edit:*

Pet Friendly Timeshare List!

---------------------------

There was a thread on Tug today  about Pet Friendly Timeshares, unfortunately I don't remember which forum it was posted in.  At any rate, I posted a reply, shortly later edited by me because the hyperlink I posted didn't work.

I logged out and now when I logged back into Tug I can't find the thread anywhere on Tug. When I did a search of my posts, it wasn't listed either.

Was the thread removed from Tug for some reason?  I'm puzzled.

Thanks

Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Richard - It was a boo boo on my part.  There were actually two identical questions posted, and when I tried to merge them into one thread, I bungled the job!  Another Moderator tried to help me, but it was accidentally deleted instead.  We are trying to recover them now.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Denise,

Thanks for the explanation.  Here's wishing you success in retrieving it from its cyberspace journey.

and thanks to all the Tug Moderators for all your great work.

Best Wishes for the New Year to the Tug Family.


Richard


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 5, 2008)

*Mea Culpa*

Apparently the cyberspace gremlims ate it! 

If any of you fine Tuggers would care to repost here and get me out of hot water, that would be just lovely!

Duh-nise


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 5, 2008)

It seems they are few and far between.  I've asked this before and the ones I remember are the Silverleaf resorts.  Since we're II members, those aren't even options for us.

This summer we're going to Hilton Head but renting a house instead of staying in our timeshare so that we can take our dog.  It remains to be seen how well he'll travel that far.

Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Pet Friendly Timeshare Resorts*

Here's the list from the cyberspace missing post on Pet Friendly Timeshare Resorts in RCI and Interval International (II) from Timeshare Beat

RCI affiliates
ID# 	RESORT NAME 	State, Province or Country
0039 	St Ives On Shuswap, 	British Columbia
0087 	Chateau Rouge Lodge 	MT
0104 	Quadna Mountain Village 	MT
5487 	Silverleaf's Apple Mountain Resort 	GA
0370 	Silverleaf's Villages 	TX
0712 	Silverleaf's Holly Lake Ranch 	TX
1029 	Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort 	TX
1780 	Silverleaf's Piney Shores Resort 	TX
2492 	Silverleaf's Lake O' The Woods 	TX
5545 	Silverleaf's Seaside Resort 	TX
0741 	Silverleaf's Ozark Mountain Resort 	MO
4864 	Silverleaf's Timber Creek Resort 	MO
1004 	Silverleaf's Holiday Hills 	MO
4863 	Silverleaf's Fox River Resort 	IL
5875 	Silverleaf's Las Vegas Resort 	NV
1426 	The Waves 	MD
1459 	The Lodge At Kananaskis 	Alberta
1637 	Banff Rocky Mountain Resort 	Alberta
1690 	Lucayan 	MD
2524 	The Plaza Resort And Spa 	CA
2887 	Hotel Kananaskis 	Alberta
3187 	Kala Point Village 	WA
3655 	Chateau Canmore Resort 	Alberta
5002 	Atlantic Resorts 	MD
5009 	Caribe Beach Resort 	FL
5133 	Rancho Ruidoso Condominiums 	NM
6047 	RWVC At Kala Point 	WA
6048 	RWVC At Snowater 	WA
2349 	The Inn at Silvercreek 	CO
3283 	Surrey Vacation Resort 	MO
4073 	Surrey Vacation Resort/Carriage House 	MO
5389 	Celebration World Resort 	FL
6148 	White Point Vacation Club 	Nova Scotia
4955 	Anfi Palace Muerren 	Switzerland

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL affiliates
ID 	RESORT NAME 	State, Province or Country
SUG 	Grand Crowne Resorts 	MO
CGE 	Carriage Place at Surrey Vacation Resort 	MO
SVA 	Surrey Vacation Resort 	MO
STJ 	St. Johann im Pongau 	Austria
ALR 	Alpenland Sporthotel 	Austria
MAA 	Maria Alm 	Austria
LSP 	Signum Las Palmas 	FL
KOH 	ILX: Premier Vacation Club at Kohl's Ranch Lodge (Kennel provided) 	AZ
RCK 	ILX: Premier Vacation Club at Bell Rock Inn (Has pet units with dog runs) 	AZ
GCN 	Villas of Gold Canyon (Dogs are permitted to stay w/their owner in the rooms for a $75 weekly cleaning fee.) 	AZ
CGM 	Cabins at Green Mountain (Call for availability to Festiva Resorts Reservations) 	MO

PRIVATE RESIDENCE CLUBS
Rancho Manana, an ILX Resort in Cave Creek, AZ

Richard


----------



## Steve (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, the deletion was a mistake...and I take responsibility for it.  I was trying to help Denise...and I accidently deleted it permanently.  It can't be recovered.  Sorry about that!

The original poster in that thread had stated that she owned a Marriott, liked deluxe resorts, and was most interested in traveling to California, Arizona, and Florida with her Yorkie.

To summarize my post in that thread:

There are a few pet friendly resorts in those three states that I am aware of:

Arizona

Four Seasons Scottsdale at Troon North

Rancho Manana in Cave Creek

Sedona Pines (not deluxe)


California

Four Seasons Aviara -- only owners are allowed to bring pets / not exchangers


Florida

Celebration World Resort (not overly deluxe)

Caribe Beach Resort (definitely not deluxe, but it is on Sanibel Island)


I wish that Marriott would allow pets...or at least have a pet friendly building or floor...at their resorts.  Unfortunately, I don't think this is likely any time soon as many people seem to be strongly opposed to the idea.

Steve


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2008)

*How 'bout large pets?*

Anyone know if there'd be any large-pet-friendly TS resorts in the US, especially east coast? Many restrict pets to under 25# or something. We might like to try out a vacation with our (very quiet) 50# girl sometime, and I don't see specifics on RCI's site. Unfortunately the only ones I know about are overseas.

OK, I called Lucayan and there is no weight limit there ... just a fee per unit, not per pet ... yay, on my list! Deb, if your dog does well, maybe you want to add this to your list too. 

I also have a call into Atlantic Resorts and will report back when I know.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 6, 2008)

*make this a 'sticky' posting ?*

Hello

Is there a way we can make this a sticky posting?

Here is  a link that also lists pet friendly accommodations

[The Timeshare Beat no longer has a website - DeniseM]

Any change of limited the posting here to people who like to travel with their pets ( so pet haters can make their own thread, please ?)

Regards

Greg H


----------



## Laurie (Jan 6, 2008)

Following up on my post above: Atlantic Resorts in MD: no weight limit for pets, $100 fee. TUG review is poor though.

And apparently dogs, including on-leash dogs, are only allowed on the OC beach and boardwalk Oct 1 - April 30.


----------



## Rascal5046 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Add 3 Westgate timeshares to athe pet friendly list.*

They charge a fee of $80.00 and have a 60 lbs restriction. At least, this is the information that I was given over the phone. Haven't stayed there, yet.

Florida  Orlando 

Westgate Lakes Resort and Spa    RYS
Westgate Town Center  WTG

TN
Westgate Smoky Mountians 




MULTIZ321 said:


> Here's the list from the cyberspace missing post on Pet Friendly Timeshare Resorts in RCI and Interval International (II) from Timeshare Beat
> 
> RCI affiliates
> ID# 	RESORT NAME 	State, Province or Country
> ...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 15, 2008)

1029 Silverleaf's Hill Country Resort TX  Recently notified me they were dropping their pet friendly policy.

Do NOT know the day it will start being enforced, perhaps new year 2009.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jan 8, 2009)

*Here is one in the berkshires*

Vacation Village in the Berkshires has a pet friendly building. Request pet friendly unit when you get your exchange or make a reservation. They go fast.Something like a $60 cleaning charge per unit. Nice resort.


----------



## janej (Feb 19, 2009)

INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL affiliates

GPC, Gold Point Condominiums, Breckenridge, CO


----------



## Kozman (Feb 19, 2009)

Vacation Village at Berkshires.  Duplicate of earlier post.  Sorry.


----------



## bobby (Feb 19, 2009)

There is a list of pet friendly resorts on the RCI site, main page under the answer place. I did not check for overlap with all the posted listings. II folks could access as this is before log in.


----------



## Rascal5046 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Pet Friendly Timeshares.*

We are going to Westgate TownCenter in FL. They take pets up to 60 pounds and WEstgate Smoky Mountains in TN takes small pets up to 30 pounds, but I beleive on both of them, you have to pay a small fee. Also, it isn't listed on their websites or II that they take pets. You have to ask aout that. Those are the 2 that I know for sure.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 18, 2009)

Just spoke with Westgate Smoky Mountain resort.  You can have 2 pets up to 60# each.  There is a fee.  There is also a fenced dog run on the property.

Deb


----------



## RCIJohn (Sep 12, 2009)

*Silverleaf NO LONGER PET FRIENDLY*

All of the SILVERLEAF resorts are no longer pet friendly effective as of 08/31/09.
All RCI members with pending reservations at Silverleaf properties have been notified.  Silverleaf is remodeling a lot of their units and want them to be NON pet friendly going forward.

Also the houseboat resorts in Deland, FL and Oklahoma are pet friendly.  The specific names of the resorts escape me at the moment.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 13, 2009)

*Pet Friendly TS*

The Bay Club, Ocean City, MD

$25 extra

II code BAY


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 13, 2009)

*Dunes South, South Nags Head, OBX, NC*

They allow pets with no weight limit.  It was $75 for the week.


----------



## swift (Sep 13, 2009)

When I have a little more time tonight I will try to take these lastest posts and update the sticky Pet thread above.


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 13, 2009)

What difference does a dog's size make to the situation? I don't know how much the size thing is enforced anyways, but large or small most dogs lose hair. At least the larger ones don't make deposits behind furniture like the little ones. Here's my pooch at Wentworth by the Sea last week. www.wentworth.com It's a full service hotel with a $30 per 'stay' pet fee.

Brian

Added: I searched the Marriott site for pet-friendly Marriotts, JW's, and Renaissance hotels and there are now 1070 of them. This is huge change upwards from just 3 years ago. Unfortunately, none of them are Marriott timeshares.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 14, 2009)

RCIJohn said:


> All of the SILVERLEAF resorts are no longer pet friendly effective as of 08/31/09.
> All RCI members with pending reservations at Silverleaf properties have been notified.  Silverleaf is remodeling a lot of their units and want them to be NON pet friendly going forward.




At an update meeting recently, I asked about pets.  I was told owners are still allowed to bring pets IF their contracts state PETS ALLOWED.  My contract says no pets allowed, I can't.  The sales rep we were talking to owns two SL weeks and his contract allows pets...and he has a dog.  He said they have to honor the contract. So I thought he might know what he was talking about.  No pets with exchanges tho.


----------



## geekette (Sep 14, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> What difference does a dog's size make to the situation? I don't know how much the size thing is enforced anyways, but large or small most dogs lose hair. At least the larger ones don't make deposits behind furniture like the little ones. Here's my pooch at Wentworth by the Sea last week. www.wentworth.com It's a full service hotel with a $30 per 'stay' pet fee.
> 
> Brian
> 
> Added: I searched the Marriott site for pet-friendly Marriotts, JW's, and Renaissance hotels and there are now 1070 of them. This is huge change upwards from just 3 years ago. Unfortunately, none of them are Marriott timeshares.



I don't understand the size thing, either, because we assume that every pet owner is responsible and picking up after their own dogs.  If this were not the case, then, size would matter to the ... um, Cleaner.  Or the person that steps in it.  Not that "a little dog poop" on the shoe is a lot better than a lot.

Used to be that there were only 2 breeds that don't shed - poodles and schnauzers.  

We will miss Silverleaf and loved being able to take our dog with us.  Had hoped to make it to all of their resorts.  oh well.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 14, 2009)

*The Colony in Virginia Beach allows Owners to bring pets, but...*



Hophop4 said:


> At an update meeting recently, I asked about pets.  I was told owners are still allowed to bring pets IF their contracts state PETS ALLOWED.  My contract says no pets allowed, I can't.  The sales rep we were talking to owns two SL weeks and his contract allows pets...and he has a dog.  He said they have to honor the contract. So I thought he might know what he was talking about.  No pets with exchanges tho.



you can't bring them on an exchange.


----------



## Hophop4 (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't know if an owner who has "allow pets" on their contract exchanges back in thru RCI will be allowed to bring a pet.  But I would think they would treat it as an RCI exchange and not allow it.


----------



## bobby (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Silverleaf 1243 Oak 'n Spruce Resort in Mass. takes pets


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 10, 2010)

The pet rule with Silverleaf right now is iffy.  I am hearing different rules.  Exchanges not allowed, owners ok, some resorts yes some no.  If pets are brought be sure to have all vaccination documents with you.  Please be sure to call the resort first before bringing pets.


----------



## mompsc (Apr 26, 2010)

*Pet friendly timeshare resorts*

Just came back from the Celebration World Resort in Florida for the Spring Break. It's not a world class luxury resort, but it's good enough for us especially we can bring our dogs with us. $50 pet fee per pet per stay is very reasonable. 

I wish there are more resorts that will take pets especially in Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head areas.

Silverleaf Apple Mountain used to take pets with a pet fee, but that's not the case any more.


----------



## ryanthekiwi (Apr 17, 2011)

This thread is old but still useful.  Here's a bump.

Add from Interval (not sure if it's also on RCI)

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort in Banff, AB, Canada.

I've been told there is a pet cleaning fee but not sure yet what it is.  I wasn't advised of any weight limit and there better not be as I have a 110# Great Dane puppy who will probably be 130# by the time I go in July!


----------



## dreamin (Apr 18, 2011)

*Banff Rocky Mtn Resort Pet Policy*

Here's the resort's policy from their website:

PETS : Small pets are allowed at the Resort for $25.00 CAD/pet/day, plus taxes, up to a maximum of $75.00 CAD/pet/week, plus taxes. Maximum of 2 pets per room. NO EXCEPTIONS. You must advise Customer Service or the Resort prior to check-in. No allergy-free units are available when travelling with pets. Pets must be secured by owner in a portable carrier for any housekeeping services.

We've stayed there twice and had our dog with us.  He's 45 pounds.  At the time, I didn't know there was a size limit.  I paid the $75/week and they never asked the weight or size of our dog.  He was 11 & 12 years old at the time - quiet and well behaved.  Not sure if a great dane pup could be classified as "small"!  It's a great place for pet owners as we did some wonderful hikes with our Kobi (part Australian shepherd, part Collie).  The units are small but it's one of our favourite resorts.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 18, 2011)

My Dalmatian will be 16 in a few months, way past the 12-14 year lifespan, and for years I took her on one trip a year, usually to a pet friendly hotel with a ground floor sliding door exit.  Wentworth By The Sea www.wentworth.com in NH was the one we went to for the last few years and I highly recommend it.

Looks like her traveling days are over as she's losing control now and I don't want to create any problems for the hotels or for me.  I know there will be a sad day in the relatively near future, but travels with your pet feels great. 

Brian


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2011)

pwrshift said:


> My Dalmatian will be 16 in a few months, way past the 12-14 year lifespan, and for years I took her on one trip a year, usually to a pet friendly hotel with a ground floor sliding door exit.  Wentworth By The Sea www.wentworth.com in NH was the one we went to for the last few years and I highly recommend it.
> 
> Looks like her traveling days are over as she's losing control now and I don't want to create any problems for the hotels or for me.  I know there will be a sad day in the relatively near future, but travels with your pet feels great.
> 
> Brian



Hi Brian,

I'm sorry your dog is getting too old to travel.  I love traveling with my two dogs.  That's one of the reasons that I so enjoy going to Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale.  It's really fun having them along.  

However, one of my dogs is 12 and he is slowing down a bit.  He is still a good traveler, but he certainly doesn't walk as fast or enthusiastically as he used to.

Dogs lives are far too short...even when they out live the normal life span.  Even if she can't travel any longer, I hope you still have some good times ahead with your Dalmation.

Steve


----------



## JanT (Apr 19, 2011)

Brian,

I'm so sorry to hear that your sweet Dalmatian can no longer travel.  What wonderful memories you have of your travels together.  Know that your sweet girl holds those same memories and loves you for all of the care and love you have given her.

Jan



pwrshift said:


> My Dalmatian will be 16 in a few months, way past the 12-14 year lifespan, and for years I took her on one trip a year, usually to a pet friendly hotel with a ground floor sliding door exit.  Wentworth By The Sea www.wentworth.com in NH was the one we went to for the last few years and I highly recommend it.
> 
> Looks like her traveling days are over as she's losing control now and I don't want to create any problems for the hotels or for me.  I know there will be a sad day in the relatively near future, but travels with your pet feels great.
> 
> Brian


----------



## JanT (Apr 19, 2011)

Steve,

We are at Aviara right now but didn't know it was pet friendly.  We have seen people with dogs walking around but weren't sure if they were staying here or not.  There is no info provided that talks about it being "pet friendly."  Do you know if they have a weight/size limit?

J



Steve said:


> I love traveling with my two dogs.  That's one of the reasons that I so enjoy going to Four Seasons Aviara and Scottsdale.  It's really fun having them along.  Steve


----------



## Steve (Apr 19, 2011)

JanT said:


> Steve,
> 
> We are at Aviara right now but didn't know it was pet friendly.  We have seen people with dogs walking around but weren't sure if they were staying here or not.  There is no info provided that talks about it being "pet friendly."  Do you know if they have a weight/size limit?
> 
> J



Hi Jan,

I think the weight limit is 50 lbs, but I'm not sure that it is enforced.  I know it has not been in the past, but it may be now.  (Both of my dogs are small cocker spaniels that don't weigh that much put together.  So I haven't worried about that too much.)  There is a $150 pet fee which is charged if you are in a 2 bedroom villa.  It is less if you are in a 1 bedroom or studio.  

However, they made a change a while back restricting who can bring their dogs.  It used to be that anyone could bring them.  Now it is only owners that can bring their dogs.  Four Seasons Scottsdale, on the other hand, still allows exchangers and renters to bring their dogs.

Hope you are having fun at Aviara!

Steve


----------



## JanT (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you for the info, Steve.  We love larger dogs so we probably wouldn't meet the 50 pound limit.   But, if they didn't enforce it that would be great!  We lost both of our big girls in the last year and a half so sadly we don't have dogs to travel with now.  But, we will remember the rules for FS Scottsdale for the future.  Certainly it could change before we get other dogs though.

We are having a wonderful time.  It's a beautiful resort and we're just kind of being lazy here.  Out for some good food and enjoying our time together - that's been about it but it's been perfect!

Thank you again!

Jan



Steve said:


> Hi Jan,
> 
> I think the weight limit is 50 lbs, but I'm not sure that it is enforced.  I know it has not been in the past, but it may be now.  (Both of my dogs are small cocker spaniels that don't weigh that much put together.  So I haven't worried about that too much.)  There is a $150 pet fee which is charged if you are in a 2 bedroom villa.  It is less if you are in a 1 bedroom or studio.
> 
> ...


----------



## stugy (Apr 19, 2011)

For everyone's information, Oak and Spruce (Silverleaf) in Ma no longer allows pets.  We loved taking our little Scottie with us on vacation but knew it would not last forever when we saw other pet owners walking away from their pet's "business".  And of course, others would complain when their children were out playing and walked or fell into the "business."  Do people not clean up their own back yards? 
Pat


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 19, 2011)

Steve and JanT ... Thanks for your kind words about Tandy.  She's sitting here right next to me as I play on my laptop.  For almost 16 years she has been my shadow following me everywhere around this big house.  Whenever I come home from shopping, work, timeshares, etc., she grabs her squeaky toy that says 'I love you' every time.  Wow, there'd be no more divorces if spouses did the same.   

Brian


----------



## GregGH (Apr 22, 2011)

JanT said:


> .....We love larger dogs so we probably wouldn't meet the 50 pound limit.   But, if they didn't enforce it that would be great!  .....
> Jan



Hi

At Four Seasons Aviara I think pets are Ok for owners - but I do not know for non-owners ...   When I called a few years ago I think it was 50 #'s and I said my 'girl' was over that - they quickly snapped back in typical FS manner ..."oh we would never ask a lady her weight" ...

Pretty sure 75#'s is the weight limit now ... biggest thing is a FRIENDLY dog. Kept running into a couple of  terriers .. those are just plain unfriendly.  When you stay at Aviara you are know by your pet's name ... in our case --'oh Katie ..how are you ...'  when we would walk into the Meadows.  When we would walk thru without Katie we would be asked ..oh where is Katie.

Weight is a stupid criteria ... friendly nature is much better ... on way back we stayed at Caesars Palace in Vegas and they 'bent' the 50# rule.  This was the first time we took our pet to FS and drove across USA - was a great time but sure took a lot of pre-planning.  With luck we talk the 'boss' into doing it again next year as our winter break.

Greg


----------



## luv2vacation (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a question for those of you who take your pets on vacation:

How do you manage the long car rides?

My oldest daughter has a 110# yellow lab & I would love to take him to VA with us when we visit my younger daughter & grandson.  It is ~2-3 hour drive.  She would like to try but is very nervous about it since he does not really do a lot of car rides - and never longer than a half hour.  He is big but EXTREMELY calm & docile.  He really is a sweetie!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 22, 2011)

It's important to stop every now and then to give them a break and a walk.  Trouble we have is even finding places to let them out at times.  

But our dogs (German Shorthairs) are used to riding for extended times and generally deal with it pretty well with breaks.  We start them out at a young age, so they're pretty used to it.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 23, 2011)

Our dogs love riding in the car but we started them with short rides around town while we do our errands.  Too hot here in Texas to do that in spring or summer though.. After those 15-20 minute rides they have learned to like longer rides.

We've taken our older dog (50 lbs) on a number of timeshare vacations (Silverleaf resorts) up to 8 hours away.  Just stop every few hours for a break.  

We are looking forward to a few trips with our new young dogs to pet friendly hotels soon.  They are calmer than our older dog in the car.  We take them often for pleasure trips to area parks for long walks so they associate the car with a good experience.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Apr 23, 2011)

size relates to potential property/guest "damage"


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 23, 2011)

A hotel I stayed at every year just revised their weight limit from 50 lbs to 20 on their website.  I called the GM there to ask about it and he didn't even know it had been changed, and said that it's the under 20 lb dogs that cause the most damage and noise pollution.  He changed the rule for me on my reservation in case there was a check in problem and was going to fix the web site restriction.

Last Sept 3 adults and 2 dogs drove from Toronto to Hilton Head to stay for a week in a VRBO 3 bdrm home, with private pool and all the amenities you could ever want...the dogs were just fine on the trip...we stopped on the road 2 nits each way in pet friendly Marriott's.

Brian


----------



## GregGH (Apr 24, 2011)

The more you do 'dog' vacations - the smarter you get.  Our  last trip we started off planning assuming we would use Sheration's but quickly found the weight limit and fees to be too difficult to handle.  Instead we used Trip Advisor and verified the best rated La Quinta's for out trip from Detroit area to San Diego ( Bowling Green KY, Mobil, AL, Bilouxi, Galveston (just fair), Houston(with family), Fort Stockton (not much to choose from), Las Cruces (Hotel Encanta), Tucson(Windmill Inn ) ... on way back we tried Drury Inn's and really liked them  Las Vegas(side trip-Ceasars) Albuquerque, Oklahoma City(Colcord Hotel), Nashville then home.  Sort of skipped the 5 weeks at Aviara - the purpose of the trip.

We had options in case we wanted less travel or could make more travel time and could call and re-set a new spot with La Quinta - since we had the uncertainty of weather to deal with.  The few non La Quinta and Drury's especially Hotel Encanta in Las Cruces and Colcord in Oklahoma City were nice 'changes' but we had to be more certain that it was our stop over for that night.  We took our time going down more than on the way back --with more spots staying 2 days to see the area.

Happy traveling with  you dog(s) ... plan ahead.

Greg


----------



## Mona E (Oct 8, 2011)

*Timeshares that allow pets via exchange*

We too, travel with a dog. She is a 'rescue' and we are not comfortable leaving her with a sitter, or in a kennel. Thinking of selling our timeshares, because pets are not allowed. If anyone knows of any timeshare resorts that will allow pets, via an exchange, please post. I have called several and even those who allow pets, only allow 'owners' to bring pets.  Even one motel had a reasonable rate, and 'allowed pets' but I didn't find out til I started checking the fine print that they charged $40 per night, per pet.  Thanks for any info.


----------



## mamiecarter (Oct 9, 2011)

*Timeshare Resorts Need To Update Pet Policies*

More and more people in urban areas have dogs. The pup is a big part of their family. It is also a prime status symbol to have a nice purebred pet.  Guess who uses timeshares? People who live in urban areas. We love to get away to where it is nice and green.

If timeshare resorts allowed pets they would have more happy owners. Solve a lot of financial problems. Those cleaning fees add up.

 They could also make me happy by having a boarding kennel on site so I could check my pet out in the morning and check them back in at night. Or they could work out a deal with a local pet boarder to do the same thing. I wouldn't mind paying for this.

My guess is that with the increasing popularity of pets timeshares will simply become less popular and less financially viable. Too bad because timeshares can be a nice vacation solution.


----------



## gkbiiii (Feb 22, 2015)

Any updates on the pet list, as I just adopted a new Pug!


----------



## mike c (Mar 28, 2015)

*Pet Friendly Timeshares*

Here are two t/s that I stayed in with my collie for a pet fee without any problems.

Atlantic Resort in Berlin, MD. & The Pines in Mt. Jackson, VA.

Mike


----------



## DrQ (Nov 4, 2018)

Since the takeover, I think all the old Silverleaf properties (Now HICV) have instituted a pet charge >$100 per stay.

Be warned.


----------



## heathpack (Nov 5, 2018)

DrQ said:


> Since the takeover, I think all the old Silverleaf properties (Now HICV) have instituted a pet charge >$100 per stay.
> 
> Be warned.



Be warned that there’s a fee?  Or be warned that pets are allowed?


----------



## DrQ (Nov 5, 2018)

heathpack said:


> Be warned that there’s a fee?  Or be warned that pets are allowed?


Silverleaf has always been pet friendly. Now they are charging a fee.


----------

